
I'm looking for job as a Python Developer. Need advices - bkolodziej
Hi all!
I&#x27;m a polish guy who loves programming and new technologies. I do Python&#x2F;Django software development for some time. I&#x27;m looking for opportunity to gain my career as a Python Developer. I&#x27;m also interested in Robotics and Machine learning.<p>Lastly I&#x27;ve build an automation system for wastewater installation at Concordia University in Montreal. My background is in Environmental Engineering but i really love programming. I&#x27;m eager to learn, if i don&#x27;t know something i can bet you that i know how to find the answer and i&#x27;ll find the answer.<p>For now i just need a remote work to settle me in programming field, because i know that i&#x27;d gain much more knowledge when i&#x27;ll learn through practice and work on real projects.<p>If you&#x27;ve heard about appropriate offer for me or you can advice me something i&#x27;ll be more than happy. I really want to pursue my career in programming.<p>My skills:
Python, Django
Git
Html and CSS
Basic Javascript
Postgresql<p>I work with: * Ubuntu * Pycharm * Virtualenv<p>I&#x27;d like to develop my skills. 
Linkedin: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pl.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;kolodziejbartosz Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bartoszkolodziej.com<p>Thanks for your consideration!
======
meric
We started getting people do some python and javascript development for us on
upwork.com. After some months one of them quit their full time job and now
work for us full-time remotely.

------
vinod_19
Why your Website looks copy of
[http://glynjackson.org/](http://glynjackson.org/)

~~~
stuartleigh
They both used the same bootstrap theme.
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/designr-one-page-personal-
po...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/designr-one-page-personal-portfolio-
WB0L1JT31)

